# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Wood shed - roof help

## RankAmateur

Hello All, 
I'm putting together a wood shed and a little stuck with ideas for the roof. Below is a picture of where I am at so far. To add, are a couple of posts at the rear, then 150x25 slats (same as the floor) horizontally up the side and rear, and lastly a rim rafter on the four sides. Obviously it is a skillion roof with the high side at the front. The plans I found online have rafters going from front to back, then a plywood sheet on top followed by tar paper and asphalt shingles....American plan obviously. Even if these products were readily available, I don't think I need to go to this expense and effort so am looking for some alternatives. 
If I do a zinc, colourbond or polycarbonate roof then I assume I will have to run the rafters parallel to the long side? If so, do I angle the rafters so that the top is at 15 degrees front to back (same as the tops of the posts)? If I followed the plans then the rafters going parallel to the short side would just be cut at an angle on the ends so the top would run the same angle as the post tops...not sure how to get the same result running the rafters perpendicular to the plan? 
Assuming I figure out the above then screw the zinc/poly sheet to the rafters...how do you finish the edges? Given there are no gutters I'd rather there were no bare edges, particularly at the front (where I'm likely to smash my forehead reaching in for a log..I'd like to see a squared edge rather than the edge of the sheet. Any products for this? 
Lastly, I plan to install some trim to cover the rim rafters at the top of the posts. 
In short... after a long winded post, I need an option for the roof other than the shingles on the plan. If it helps, here is the plan I am loosely following...Firewood Shed Plans | MyOutdoorPlans | Free Woodworking Plans and Projects, DIY Shed, Wooden Playhouse, Pergola, Bbq 
Cheers, 
DJ_m

----------


## OBBob

Just use corrugated iron. You can run rafters front to back and then put some battens across (perpendicular) to the rafter to fix the tin to.  
This sort of gives you the idea...

----------


## cyclic

Use zincalume sheets. 
Run a heavy batten/rafter on the front and one on the rear, the sheets will span that ok. 
Plane the tops for the 15 degree if you wish. 
Assuming the sheets will hang over some, run a 50mm gable roll at front riverted up through the roof, for your safety. 
May not look all that good from under the front, so your call.. 
You can do the same at rear to act as a gutter if you so desire..

----------


## RankAmateur

Thanks. I ended up running rim rafters (if that's what they are called) around the sides and then two additional rafters along the long side. Used polycarbonate sheet in the end as there were less sharp edges at face height. Turned out ok for my first carpentry project. Bloody heavy though, may have overdone it on the timber, took three of us some effort to move it.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Great job mate  :2thumbsup:

----------

